# My Louie Dog!!



## Mattcrx (Feb 27, 2017)

Just thought it out a few pics up on my 5 month old louie! Love this little guy.

Here he is!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a little darling boy! Welcome to SM!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He's a cutie for sure:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tenderh my gosh he is just precious :wub: enjoy evevery moment and take lots of pictures you can never go back in time


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is so cute


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Louie is adorable, and welcome to SM too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matt - he's just gorgeous!! What a face. I just want to snuggle with him. :wub::wub: Do you see many Maltese in Dubai? We had a member here from Dubai who had two fun Maltese and we loved seeing them. Unfortunately we haven't heard from her in a couple of years.Save​


----------



## Mattcrx (Feb 27, 2017)

Snowbody, yes there are a lot on Dubai. when I walk him on average I'll see or 2 maltese everyday. Lovely little things arnt they haha


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matt, I think you may be surprised at the future development of your pup. I know he is little now but his features are those of a slightly bigger dog---we will look forward to seeing how he develops. He may well top out at 6 lbs or more. I love his little face! 
I, too, live abroad (presently in Europe) and I know how difficult it is to find good food. One that I have been pleased with is called Wolfsblut (product of Germany). They have novel proteins & come in small breed as well as large breed (kibble size). I switch out the kind of protein as the protein amounts are about the same. They also make a "puppy" food which I have not used but would if I had a puppy. Lisi's teeth are very tiny so she could eat puppy except it is too rich for her. This food is of the allergy line, grain free & vet approved. I buy it at the pet food shop---not from a vet. It is on the more expensive side but I feel good about giving it to them. In the states I used Fromm kibble---although they only get 1/8 of cup of this a day. I don't like giving them dry food but because I travel a lot this is easy for me to manage. 
I hope Louie enjoys SM & we get to watch him develop.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Like Sandi, I've also fed Daisy Fromms for a year and a half and we loved it. At 3.6lbs she gets 2 Tablespoons (30 ml) in the morning and 2 at night. It gets softened with water and then I add a bit of wet food to make her eat it. We always did Fromms Four Star beef fritata or salmon tunalini.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Steph_L said:


> Like Sandi, I've also fed Daisy Fromms for a year and a half and we loved it. At 3.6lbs she gets 2 Tablespoons (30 ml) in the morning and 2 at night. It gets softened with water and then I add a bit of wet food to make her eat it. We always did Fromms Four Star beef fritata or salmon tunalini.


Is this all she eats or does she get treats or other food? Just curious. I feed mine too much but they love their food so I need to be careful.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> Is this all she eats or does she get treats or other food? Just curious. I feed mine too much but they love their food so I need to be careful.


She sometimes gets treats but not daily. I used to give her bites of my chicken or eggs but now we're testing for a chicken allergy so she's not getting any treats. She isn't really food motivated. Sometimes she'll eat all her food but other times she won't touch it. She's also picky about her treats and will just leave them on the floor if they aren't the right size and texture. She also loves cheese and blueberries, hates all veggies. We schedule feed because I have to crate feed her so that Ellie doesn't push her around to get her food. Ellie is the chowhound in this house. Ellie free feeds out of a slow feed bowl because she was eating so fast that she'd vomit it all up. Daisy will pick a piece or two and hide it in her bed but that's about it.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:Cute Malt: What a face! :Sooo cute:


----------



## Mattcrx (Feb 27, 2017)

Steph_L said:


> She sometimes gets treats but not daily. I used to give her bites of my chicken or eggs but now we're testing for a chicken allergy so she's not getting any treats. She isn't really food motivated. Sometimes she'll eat all her food but other times she won't touch it. She's also picky about her treats and will just leave them on the floor if they aren't the right size and texture. She also loves cheese and blueberries, hates all veggies. We schedule feed because I have to crate feed her so that Ellie doesn't push her around to get her food. Ellie is the chowhound in this house. Ellie free feeds out of a slow feed bowl because she was eating so fast that she'd vomit it all up. Daisy will pick a piece or two and hide it in her bed but that's about it.


Louie seems to be abit strange with food recently, Iv noticed he either eats his food... or he won't.. which is worrying because sometimes his little stomach is rumbling quite loud but he still won't touch his food.

I do however give him treat, expecially when I'm training him... maybe I should cut that out?

Iv noticed a lot of people here talking about food allergys? How are you guys testing for this type of stuff? Is it common for maltese to have food allergy?

Thanks


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Mattcrx said:


> Louie seems to be abit strange with food recently, Iv noticed he either eats his food... or he won't.. which is worrying because sometimes his little stomach is rumbling quite loud but he still won't touch his food.
> 
> I do however give him treat, expecially when I'm training him... maybe I should cut that out?
> 
> ...


Maybe try feeding him small meals multiple times a day. Daisy ate up to 5 times a day when she was a puppy. I just took the daily amount and divided it up. Her stomach was so small she couldn't eat it all in one sitting but she is a tiny one. I think food allergies can be common. The Natural Balance brand that I suggested earlier had Limited Ingredient Diet (LID) formulas which have a single source of protein. In our case, I think Daisy is allergic to chicken and grain so I got one that is grain free and has no chicken. If she does better on it and has less scratching and goes to the bathroom better then I'll just keep her on that food. I found that the Fromms Four Star, which is a high quality food, had some chicken in the non-chicken flavors like Beef or Salmon. My vet said that the tests that they can do are not very reliable and the best way to check for an allergy is to do an elimination diet or a single protein diet.


----------



## Mattcrx (Feb 27, 2017)

Steph_L said:


> Maybe try feeding him small meals multiple times a day. Daisy ate up to 5 times a day when she was a puppy. I just took the daily amount and divided it up. Her stomach was so small she couldn't eat it all in one sitting but she is a tiny one. I think food allergies can be common. The Natural Balance brand that I suggested earlier had Limited Ingredient Diet (LID) formulas which have a single source of protein. In our case, I think Daisy is allergic to chicken and grain so I got one that is grain free and has no chicken. If she does better on it and has less scratching and goes to the bathroom better then I'll just keep her on that food. I found that the Fromms Four Star, which is a high quality food, had some chicken in the non-chicken flavors like Beef or Salmon. My vet said that the tests that they can do are not very reliable and the best way to check for an allergy is to do an elimination diet or a single protein diet.


Thanks for this info! This is my first dog so I'm very new to this whole thing anyways.

I keep reading thy maltese don't seem to do well on chicken as it is, so probably a safe bet to eliminate chicken and grains straight away. I suppose it's always hit and miss with foods anyways. Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mattcrx said:


> Louie seems to be abit strange with food recently, Iv noticed he either eats his food... or he won't.. which is worrying because sometimes his little stomach is rumbling quite loud but he still won't touch his food.
> 
> I do however give him treat, expecially when I'm training him... maybe I should cut that out?
> 
> ...


https://www.instagram.com/p/BR9HuFV...il&utm_term=0_2ab0e3771c-d300120dd3-214096913

Check out Dr. Dodds site---she has a fantastic test that some of our people have used to great advantage. One can have their vet draw serum & mail it to the US (CA) for testing. I plan to do this for Lisi when I am back in the US. I do think it is possible & maybe more conclusive to do the testing but I would only do it w/Dr. Dodds. She is a wonderful lady & very helpful.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

What a handsome boy!


----------

